# moving to cairo for work this fall, wondering is it safe? where to live? how much??



## moni (Aug 8, 2011)

hi everyone, 

i was just offered a job working in cairo (i am half egyptian and have traveled there a lot pre revolution) and am wondering what it's like now? 

my work would be in garden city, and considering it's proximity to the action, where's a good place to live?

how much is a good rate to pay for an apartment? what should i be looking for?

thanks so much!


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

I sincerely do not think the changes (and ones still to come) will affect you much. Garden City/Dokki/Zamalek is not cheap, but it depends what you need really. Sharing is possible, but if not wanted you could pay anything between 1,500 to 5,000LE for an apartment. Crime has increased, but then, it depends what you are used to now. As a South African I do not comment on crime in Egypt, in the same way as a British or US citizen would comment, because in my country they shoot you for your mobile, without blinking an eyelid, so the benchmark is kind of different. Murder in South Africa makes a backpage in the newspaper if it is a celebrity, in Australia the murder of any Australian citizen makes the front page for a week.


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

try maadi if you dont mind higher rent but want to be some where a little greener and not stuck downtown all the time. There are tons of foreigners and its easy to get around in Maadi and lots to do. You can live a normal life here.


----------

